# 91 sentra se-r timing chain



## 99sl2evo5 (Mar 6, 2010)

I lost fifth gear in it no biggy never use it.. but the timing chain snapped and now im not sure if its the only thing i have to replace any one know of this??


----------



## joe91ser (May 7, 2009)

99sl2evo5 said:


> I lost fifth gear in it no biggy never use it.. but the timing chain snapped and now im not sure if its the only thing i have to replace any one know of this??


it depends on how fast it was reving an how long the motor stayed running you could bent a valve. but i would check everything.


----------



## 99sl2evo5 (Mar 6, 2010)

i checked a bunch of stuff i really cant find a single thing wrong with the motor so i guess its just a lost cause


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Pull the cylinder head. Check the valves for being bent and any damage to the pistons. If you want to, just get a new motor, its half the work


----------

